# [Sammelthread] Feedback zur Ausgabe #232 (02/2020)



## PCGH_Aleco (18. Dezember 2019)

Schon wieder ein Monat rum? Die Zeit verfliegt, aber das heißt ja auch, dass es eine neue Ausgabe der PCGH gibt!

Deswegen herzlich willkommen im zentralen Feedback-Sammelthread zur aktuellen PCGH-Ausgabe 02/2020! Hier werden eure Anregungen, Kritiken oder auch mal Belobigungen gelesen, analysiert und verarbeitet.

Dieses Mal gibt's die neue Ausgabe plangemäß ab dem 02. Januar 2020 am Kiosk. Wer auf die haptische Version verzichten kann, kann ab dem Freitag davor, in diesem Fall ab dem 27. Dezember 2019, Ausgabe 232 in seinen/ihren digitalen Händen halten. Oder ganz anders: Abonnenten unserer Zeitung bekommen die gedruckte PC Games Hardware in der Regel einige Werktage vor dem Kiosk-Erstverkaufstag (EVT), ein Abo lohnt sich also alleine schon deswegen (und natürlich wegen der Prämien!).

Eure Anregungen und euer Feedback sind immer herzlich willkommen, schließlich produzieren wir dieses Heft für Euch! Wohl formulierte Kritik wird von der Redaktion immer gerne gelesen und wir sind bemüht, auf Fragen und Anregungen möglichst schnell zu antworten. Bedenkt jedoch bitte, dass selbst PCGH-Redakteure nicht 24 Stunden am Tag im Dienst sind (20 Minuten Schlaf in der Regenerationskapsel, gepaart mit sieben Litern koffein-angereichertem Kaffee reichen meist), jedes Schaltjahr auch mal Urlaub haben oder (zum Glück noch seltener) krank darnieder liegen könnten. Auch wenn wir nicht auf jedes einzelne Posting eine Antwort schreiben, wir lesen eure Meinungen und nehmen euer Feedback zu Herzen!

In dem Sinne, eine spannende neue Ausgabe und viel Spaß beim Lesen!

Eure PCGH-Redaktion


----------



## Marcellus5000 (26. Dezember 2019)

Dann hoffe ich mal, dass mein MSI X570 Unify dabei ist. Ein "günstiges" ACE ohne Bling Bling und (leider) ohne Intel NIC. 
Laut Hardware Unboxed nochmal besser im VRM Thermaltest als das ACE und eins der MSI X570 Boards, die da nicht verissen wurden.


----------



## Leo-Nardo (27. Dezember 2019)

Gibt es ein Problem mit dem Download? Ich kann meine Ausgabe nicht runterlasen. Auch ältere Ausgaben werden nicht angezeigt... Wenn ich unter 'Meine digitalen Produkte' auf 'Alle Ausgaben' klicke, komme ich zurück zum Dashboard. Hat irgendwer nen Tipp wie es doch noch geht?
=> kleines Update: Das Problem besteht nur im Safari, im Firefox geht es.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (27. Dezember 2019)

Marcellus5000 schrieb:


> Dann hoffe ich mal, dass mein MSI X570 Unify dabei ist. Ein "günstiges" ACE ohne Bling Bling und (leider) ohne Intel NIC.
> Laut Hardware Unboxed nochmal besser im VRM Thermaltest als das ACE und eins der MSI X570 Boards, die da nicht verissen wurden.



Mit um die 300 Euro zähle ich das Unify nicht zu den derzeit viel gefragten günstigen X570ern, es ist aber fest für den Test in der folgenden Ausgabe eingeplant. Dann auch mit direktem Vergleich zum Ace. Das ich die Hardware-Unboxed-Ergebnisse bestätigen werde, kann ich aber nicht versprechen.

Auch diese Ausgabe ist es mir beispielsweise, trotz des endlich bereit stehenden 3950X und deutlich reduziertem Airflow im Spannungswandlerbereich, nicht gelungen, das von den Mitbewerbern gescholtene X570 Edge auf kritische Temperaturen zu bringen. Fazit war wieder "solange man Luftkühlung nutzt, überhitzt eher die CPU"/"aufgrund der Ausstattung weiterhin empfehlenswert".


----------



## pietcux (27. Dezember 2019)

Ich lese auf einem Galaxy Tab A (2016) Android 8.1.0 . Nutze die PCGH App.  Ich habe öfters das Problem, dass mir das neueste Heft lediglich als Vorschau und dann zum Kauf angeboten wird, alte Ausgaben kann ich nach Belieben laden. Ist grad mal wieder der Fall. Aktive Abonnements werden nicht angezeigt. Was kann man da machen?


----------



## bushfeuer (28. Dezember 2019)

pietcux schrieb:


> Ich lese auf einem Galaxy Tab A (2016) Android 8.1.0 . Nutze die PCGH App.  Ich habe öfters das Problem, dass mir das neueste Heft lediglich als Vorschau und dann zum Kauf angeboten wird, alte Ausgaben kann ich nach Belieben laden. Ist grad mal wieder der Fall. Aktive Abonnements werden nicht angezeigt. Was kann man da machen?



Ich habe jetzt mit der neuen Ausgabe exakt das gleiche Problem. Zuvor ging es bei mir allerdings immer problemlos. Die App hat bei mir seit dem Lesen der vorigen Ausgabe ein Update bekommen, kann es damit zusammenhängen? Ab- und wieder anmelden, Tablet-Neustart und App-Neuinstallation haben nicht geholfen. Ich nutze ein Sony-Tablet (SGP612) mit Android 6.0.1.


----------



## Marcellus5000 (28. Dezember 2019)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Mit um die 300 Euro zähle ich das Unify nicht zu den derzeit viel gefragten günstigen X570ern, es ist aber fest für den Test in der folgenden Ausgabe eingeplant. Dann auch mit direktem Vergleich zum Ace. Das ich die Hardware-Unboxed-Ergebnisse bestätigen werde, kann ich aber nicht versprechen.
> 
> Auch diese Ausgabe ist es mir beispielsweise, trotz des endlich bereit stehenden 3950X und deutlich reduziertem Airflow im Spannungswandlerbereich, nicht gelungen, das von den Mitbewerbern gescholtene X570 Edge auf kritische Temperaturen zu bringen. Fazit war wieder "solange man Luftkühlung nutzt, überhitzt eher die CPU"/"aufgrund der Ausstattung weiterhin empfehlenswert".



Ja X570 und seine Preise... Da ihr das ACE bei diversen Dingen (RAM OC,  Lüfter etc.) etc. gelobt habt, wurde es (trotz mangels Tests von euch) das Unify und ich bin happy (imo wird sich das mit der Gefragtheit des Unify ändern aber nur imo). Ich wollte nicht mit euch tauschen müßen und Ihr seid nach wie vor meine Referenz aber das Unify war aufgrund  der Informationsgrundlage die einzige Wahl. Bei Ryzen 3000 hatte ich das Gefühl, jeder leuchtet nur Bereiche mit seiner Lampe aus. Das geht nicht explizit an euch und daher auch an Hardware Unboxed etc. Ihr macht schon einen guten Job und ich bin gespannt auf den Nachtest.  Du hast ja mal geschriben, dass es bei HW aktuell wie bei SW ist und das Tests schwer sind, da am Kunden entwickelt wird. Daher nochmal, mit euch will ich nicht tauschen wollen


----------



## Lios Nudin (29. Dezember 2019)

Auf zwei Themen bin ich gespannt:

- Test: Fünf bezahlbare X570-Mainboards & 3950X

Zwei Boards sind dabei, die in beide sehr interessant finde. Das ASRock X570 Pro4 mit *2x M.2/M-Key PCIe 4.0 x4 und 1x M.2/E-Key für WiFi*. Wahrscheinlich würde ich hier sogar gleich zum mit 150€ günstigeren und sehr ähnlich ausgestatteten ASRock X570 Phantom Gaming 4 greifen. Die Ergebnisse müssten wie beim B450 Chipsatz bei beiden Modellen wieder nahezu identisch ausfallen.

Das 225€ Biostar Racing X570GT8 als zweiter Kandidat besitzt zwar zwei mikrige VRM Kühler (könnte man bei Bedarf mit universellen Wakü Blöcken ersetzen), setzt aber auf *IR3555*, die auch bei dem 460€ MSI Prestige X570 Creation, 520€ ASRock X570 Creator und dem 555€ ASUS ROG Crosshair VIII Formula verbaut sind.
Zudem gibt es *3x M.2/M-Key PCIe 4.0 x4, *wodurch ich mir den unnötigen zweifachen Kabelsalat (1x Mainboard & 1x zum Netzteil) pro 2,5" SSD sparen kann.


- Praxis: Skylake X ohne Heatspreader

Sowohl beim Köpfen + Flüssigmetall auf Die + IHS ...

[Sammelthread Intel Skylake-X] Do-it-Yourself delidding, Benchmarks, Overclocking, Temperatures

als auch ohne IHS inklusive dem Skylake-X Direct Die Frame ...

https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/...w-skylake-x-direct-die-frame.html#post9256683

waren die Vorteile bei 150W und 250W+ mit meinem i7-7820X und einem Wasserkühler ziemlich überschaubar.


Stephans 7920X hat mit dem HCC Die mehr Fläche für den Wärmeübergang als mein 7820X mit dem LCC Die, von daher lasse ich mich gerne überraschen.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xaphyr (29. Dezember 2019)

Toll, ich würde furchtbar gerne digital die neue Ausgabe lesen, kann sie aber nicht kaufen...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## [Lord]Azrael (29. Dezember 2019)

Es wäre wirklich super, die neue Ausgabe in digitaler Form lesen zu können. Leider bin ich auch, mal wieder, davon betroffen, dass ich die Ausgabe noch zusätzlich kaufen soll. Obwohl ich seit Jahren ein Abonnement habe.

Spannenderweise wird mir aktuell auch wieder in der App angezeigt, dass ich angeblich kein Abonnement hätte. Fun Fact: alle anderen Ausgaben kann ich öffnen und muss sie nicht kaufen.

Es ist echt traurig, dass Computec es mit dieser App nun schon seit Jahren nicht hinbekommt, die Abonnements vernünftig zu verwalten. Alle paar Monate wieder habe ich genau dieses Problem und darf dann tagelang warten, neu ein- und ausloggen und ab und an den Kundenservice anschreiben, um wieder die neueste Ausgabe lesen zu können.

So kann man die Digitalabonnenten auch vergraulen...


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (30. Dezember 2019)

Ich habe das Problem an meine Kollegen weitergeleitet, die das lösen können.

Ein großes Sorry schon mal an dieser Stelle von mir - so etwas darf einfach nicht passieren.


----------



## pietcux (30. Dezember 2019)

Danke @PCGH_Thilo jetzt klapp das öffnen des aktuellen Heftes endlich bei mir.


----------



## Xaphyr (30. Dezember 2019)

Öffnen kann ich alles, nur kaufen leider nicht.


----------



## bushfeuer (30. Dezember 2019)

Die App zeigt bei mir immer noch "Keine aktiven Abonnements" an, allerdings kann ich die aktuelle Ausgabe jetzt lesen


----------



## pietcux (30. Dezember 2019)

Jup, ist bei mir auch so.


----------



## Rowen (30. Dezember 2019)

Soo interessant waren die Leserbriefe jetzt wieder nicht, als dass die Seite doppelt hätte drin sein müssen. 
Warum eine Druckerei in Ungarn?


----------



## KaterTom (30. Dezember 2019)

Ja drei Mal darfst du raten... Die meisten kommen wohl schon beim ersten Mal drauf.


----------



## pietcux (30. Dezember 2019)

Ist doch logisch. Die meisten Leser der Print Ausgabe wohnen in Süd-Ost Europa....


----------



## flashempire (30. Dezember 2019)

weder Heft erhalten, noch kann ich die Ausgabe digital lesen....was stimmt mit der App nicht?


----------



## Xaphyr (31. Dezember 2019)

Xaphyr schrieb:


> Toll, ich würde furchtbar gerne digital die neue Ausgabe lesen, kann sie aber nicht kaufen...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tag 2 vorbei und immer noch nix...


----------



## Rowen (31. Dezember 2019)

KaterTom schrieb:


> Ja drei Mal darfst du raten... Die meisten kommen wohl schon beim ersten Mal drauf.



Mir ist klar, dass die Kosten niedriger sind. Damit ist aber auch klar, dass die Transportkosten viel zu niedrig sind.
Wäre für mich interessant zu wissen, wie viel Cent das pro Heft ausmacht. Die Differenz würde ich dann lieber bezahlen, als dass das Heft durch halb Europa gekarrt wird.


----------



## Xaphyr (2. Januar 2020)

Ich bin sehr gespannt ob es heute klappen wird!


----------



## Palmdale (2. Januar 2020)

Rowen schrieb:


> Soo interessant waren die Leserbriefe jetzt wieder nicht, als dass die Seite doppelt hätte drin sein müssen.
> Warum eine Druckerei in Ungarn?



Man wollte 
A) sichergehen, dass auch wirklich niemand die Leserbriefe übersieht oder 
B) die 130 Seiten voll machen


----------



## netrix (2. Januar 2020)

Bei mir fehlt der Code für die Vollversion an wenn muss ich mich da wenden?


----------



## kmf (3. Januar 2020)

netrix schrieb:


> Bei mir fehlt der Code für die Vollversion an wenn muss ich mich da wenden?


Kannst meinen haben, schreib mir ne PN


----------



## Incredible Alk (3. Januar 2020)

Also ein bisschen grinsen musste ich ja beim Ansehen der Retrospektive...

Titel 05/2011: "Krieg der Kerne: AMD mit Bulldozer gegen Intel"
Titel 02/2020: "Krieg der CPU-Kerne: AMD vs. Intel"

...irgendwie wars damals besser. Krieg der Sterne - Parodie richtig übernommen und damals war auch noch kein "versus"-Anglizismus notwendig.

Aber ehrlich: Ist keinem aufgefallen, dass man die quasi identische Headline nicht nur schon mal hatte sondern auch noch in der gleichen Ausgabe ins Retrovideo packt oder war die Entscheidung irgendwie bewusst (und falls ja warum sollte man so offen zeigen wollen dass die Themen sich nicht ändern)?


----------



## PCGH_Raff (3. Januar 2020)

Moin!

Dass der "Krieg der Kerne" ähnlich wie die Filme immer wieder neu aufgelegt wird, war/ist uns durchaus bewusst, daher auch die Wortspiele. 

MfG
Raff


----------



## Incredible Alk (3. Januar 2020)

Na hoffentlich ist der Artikel besser als der Reboot von StarWars. Das habt ihr aber denke ich ziemlich sicher geschafft.


----------



## Xaphyr (3. Januar 2020)

Ich kann die aktuelle Ausgabe übrigens immer noch nicht digital erwerben. -.-
Ich bekam die Printausgabe als Trost von unterwegs mitgebracht.


----------



## Llares (3. Januar 2020)

Danke für eine weitere tolle Ausgabe. Steckt mal wieder einiges an Arbeit drin! 

Die Auswirkungen der Bandbreitenlimitierung bei der 4GB 5500 XT sind ja krass. 

Bin noch nicht ganz durch, möchte aber zwei Sachen Anmerken:

1. Beim großen Mitteklasse-GPU-Special kann ich nirgends Preise finden. Da die getesteten Karten auch im Index und im Einkaufsführer fehlen, ist eine Einordnung der Leistung nur beschränkt möglich. 

2. Ich halte die Aufrüstmatrix für relativ sinnlos, da nur aktuelle Karten  1:1 miteinander verglichen werden. 
Wäre es nicht sinnvoller, ältere Karten in der Basis zu haben, anstatt z. B. die gerade getestete 5500 XT? Wenn ich die kaufen will, komme ich eher von einer 7/8/9er nVidia oder 200/300er AMD und will wissen, wie hoch der Performancegewinn ist. Für die Einschätzung der aktuellen Karten zueinander, kann ich in den Index schauen.

Ansonsten: weiter so! Bin auf den Rest gespannt.


----------



## Dimoneon (3. Januar 2020)

Llares schrieb:


> Bin noch nicht ganz durch, möchte aber zwei Sachen Anmerken:



Bei dem 2. Punkt kann ich Dir voll und ganz zustimmen.


----------



## Arcbound (4. Januar 2020)

Llares schrieb:


> [...]
> 2. Ich halte die Aufrüstmatrix für relativ sinnlos, da nur aktuelle Karten  1:1 miteinander verglichen werden.
> Wäre es nicht sinnvoller, ältere Karten in der Basis zu haben, anstatt z. B. die gerade getestete 5500 XT? Wenn ich die kaufen will, komme ich eher von einer 7/8/9er nVidia oder 200/300er AMD und will wissen, wie hoch der Performancegewinn ist. Für die Einschätzung der aktuellen Karten zueinander, kann ich in den Index schauen.
> 
> Ansonsten: weiter so! Bin auf den Rest gespannt.


Jup, das ist mir vorhin auch aufgefallen. Und im Fließtext wird dann aber erwähnt, dass man doch die Leistung im Vergleich zu einer GTX 970 aus der Aufrüstmatrix entnehmen könnte


----------



## Lios Nudin (5. Januar 2020)

Lios Nudin schrieb:


> Auf zwei Themen bin ich gespannt:
> 
> - Test: Fünf bezahlbare X570-Mainboards & 3950X
> 
> ...





- S80: "..., aber nur eine Mittelklasse-Stromversorgung bietet das X570GT8."

Liegt das an den  IR3555 an sich oder deren Anzahl?


- S62: "..., sondern auch auf dem Kühlerboden Flüssigmetall auzutragen."

Soweit ich weiß, empfiehlt Roman grundsätzlich auf beiden Komponenten LM aufzutragen . Trotzdem war bei meinem 7820X mit 5K der Effekt auch nicht viel größer (Köpfen+LM+IHS vs. DirectDie+LM). Ich hoffe weiterhin auf einen Schnapper im Bereich von 12-16 Kernen, um das auch noch mit einem HCC Die auszuprobieren.


----------



## BikeRider (5. Januar 2020)

Was ist mit dem Artikel/Thema: UEFI-Tuning auf AM4 ?


----------



## kmf (5. Januar 2020)

Xaphyr schrieb:


> Ich kann die aktuelle Ausgabe übrigens immer noch nicht digital erwerben. -.-
> Ich bekam die Printausgabe als Trost von unterwegs mitgebracht.


Siehste und Papier in Form der PCGH in den Händen zu halten ist eh viel schöner als so schnödes iPad


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (5. Januar 2020)

Lios Nudin schrieb:


> - S80: "..., aber nur eine Mittelklasse-Stromversorgung bietet das X570GT8."
> 
> Liegt das an den  IR3555 an sich oder deren Anzahl?



Das ist vor allem eine Beurteilung des Zusammenspiels aus Effizienz und Kühlleistung. Im Vergleich zu High-End-Platinen sehe ich beim Biostar klar weniger Reserven.




BikeRider schrieb:


> Was ist mit dem Artikel/Thema: UEFI-Tuning auf AM4 ?



Ist immer noch in Arbeit.


----------



## GxGamer (6. Januar 2020)

Wenn ich mal fragen darf... wieso sind Seite 116 und 118 identisch?


----------



## BikeRider (14. Januar 2020)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Ist immer noch in Arbeit.


Danke für die Info. Gut Dinge will halt Weile haben.


----------



## altenburg (22. Januar 2020)

Ich hätte da mal eine Anmerkung zu den kabellosen Mäusen. Die Logitech G 604 hat nur eine Batterie und nich wie geschrieben zwei.


----------



## Xaphyr (22. Januar 2020)

Ich kann die Ausgabe immer noch nicht per App kaufen. Das AMD Sonderheft und andere aber schon.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (23. Januar 2020)

Xaphyr schrieb:


> Ich kann die Ausgabe immer noch nicht per App kaufen. Das AMD Sonderheft und andere aber schon.



Hallo Xaphyr: Zur Fehlerfindung bräuchten wir ein paar mehr Infos. Was genau machst Du? Welche App nutzt Du GENAU? Welches Gerät?

Das würde uns sehr helfen. Und sorry für den Trouble!


----------



## Xaphyr (24. Januar 2020)

Öhm... als ich gerade mit ein paar Screenshots antworten wollte, hat es geklappt.
Versteh einer die Technik. Oder habt ihr stillheimlich noch daran rumgeschraubt? 
Wie auch immer, wenns läuft will ich nix gesagt haben!


----------

